# Has anyone given Essiac/Flor Essence for cancer support?



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm wondering if anyone has given Essiac tea or Flor Essence for cancer/immunity support to your furbabies. I'm thinking about giving it to Dancer and would appreciate any input.


----------

